# Master bath remodel



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

I have been in the process for a while and now don't lack much to finishing. What started it all was a leaking shower.

To start it off I will show you what it originally looked like kind of. I for got to take a picture before I started and there was shtuff everywhere.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

Now for the demo. The shower was leaking so bad that the door frame adjacent to it was rotten. So thinking about normal shower construction I figured the valve had to be leaking. I knew the floor was recessed and the rotten door frame was above the shower floor but on the valve wall so that was my hypotheses.





























curb, who needs a curb, nook, who needs to frame that out?


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

As you will see the the shower has been leaking for a while. We have a little wonder board and some green board.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

Decided to go ahead and rip the pony wall out because the sheet rock on the vanity side had water damage. Also ripped out the bottom 2' of the wall in the toilet room. Last I took the side of the vanity off.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

I have never dealt with cultured marble on the shower floor. It had to have been poured in place. It was all of an inch thick and heavy. Once I got the floor out and the side of the vanity. I took out the bad insulation and sprayed everything with bleach water multiple times. I let every thing air out for 2 weeks.






















Also started chipping out around the drain. Ended up cracking the drain pipe and got serious about chipping the slab out and fixing it. 








Luckily one of our guys needed a chipping gun at a job so I utilized it. After everything dried I sprayed 2 coats of kilz on everything that looked to have remotely come in contact with water.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

Good to see someone else having some fun with a remodel!


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

My wife is about over it. It started when the dishwasher trashed the wood floors!
Anyway I am bad about taking progress pics. I spent a few nights and many beers in the garage laying out the new pony wall and nook to allow a perfect tile layout. Installing some hardi. The one thing I absolutely hate. You can see where I grouted the new drain hub in. 








Ran all the wall hardy down then installed the pan. Did not take pictures of pouring the pan.








Testing drain height








Also filling in my little curb. I wanted a walk in Ada type shower but did not want to risk it with the frame less glass possible interfering with the existing floor.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

Hardi complete, trying to get a better feel for my tile selections.






















Came up with the idea to hide a nook in the pony wall so when you walked in the bathroom you did not see a clutter of shampoo and such.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

Now the laticrete membrane install. Two coats on the joints and screws. 















Then two full coats.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Looks great!!


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

Looking good...won't be long now.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

So I went round and round with my self about doing the tile my self or hiring someone to do it. I am a perfectionist and knew between that and working on it after work it would take me a week to do the tile. I ended up hiring someone to install the tile and they had it done in a long day. When the tile guys got here I told them what I wanted and they told me I was crazy. When they were done there tone changed!















I was relieved my idea came together and looked great. After everything was dry I installed the new faucet. 








More beer and decided I did not like how light the floor grout was. So I went to work on that and had my glass guy come measure the glass. I had 2 weeks to get the floor fixed before the glass showed.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

Glass showed up and was installed. Had to wait another 2 days before I could use the shower after about 2-3 months. 








You can see in this picture where the back of the pony wall that meets the vanity is in finished. The original idea was to cover that in wood tile also. I was talked out of it, with more beer and running over my different ideas I went back to the original plan. 








You can also see the darker floor grout in the shower. 
Since that was done it was time to turn my attention to the rest of the bathroom.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

You definitely did things the right way, just my opinion but I'm not a fan of the tile, doesn't match the floor (unless thats changing), just too dark for me. Glass looks great, how did you like your glass guy? I'm going to need some work here in the next month or so.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

I have a lot of windows in my house (17) in just the living, breakfast, kitchen area. The house was lacking something with all the windows. So I started casing the windows. This picture shows the windows cased and then the tumbled tile back splash I did in the tub. 








Took the blinds down to prime the window returns and like the cleaner look so chunked the blinds.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

I was waiting for someone to use the wood looking tile to do a shower. That is a great rustic look.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

agonzales1981 said:


> You definitely did things the right way, just my opinion but I'm not a fan of the tile, doesn't match the floor (unless thats changing), just too dark for me. Glass looks great, how did you like your glass guy? I'm going to need some work here in the next month or so.


Thanks for the compliment. I am no plumber but I don't do half ***** work and in this case probably went overboard.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

Once again I am horrible at remembering to take progress pictures. I pulled the mirrors off the wall and built frames for them. Then had the mirror cut down to fit in the frames. Frames are rough cut cedar ripped at a 30* angle so the front forms a compound miter. I could not decide on finish and just ended up burning them then clearing them.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

Measured for countertops, had them cut, and installed my self. I used 3/4" plywood for underlayment and used a router to creat a recess for the sink brackets. This allowed me to screw the brackets on from the top and set the bowl in. I was able to set the top on and adjust my sink to where I wanted. Pull the top back off and snug the brackets up to the sink. Installed tops, back splash, and new faucets.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Man looks good !


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

We will call it done till I hire a painter to freshen up everything that is white in the house. 
This could also be one if those man vs women simple vs difficult examples when looking at the amount of stuff they have. 
Before and after.


----------

